# On keto for 2 weeks now - stopped losing wieght



## beezo (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi guys,

I started GP keto diet last week. It took a couple of days to show ketones in my urine (used ketostix) any, from then on i was losing 1-2lb per day:thumb:.

problem is I went binge drinking on saturday. Had about 7 pints and a couple of shots oh and half a pizza:cursing: (i know i shouldnt have but i couldnt get out of going out for a mates birthday!!)

anyway, next day i was straight back on the diet. weighed myself and had added an extra 3lbs:cursing:. how the hell!!!. On sunday i went straight back onto the diet but havent been losing weight. ketostix are showing i was back in ketotsis since monday night.

I'll post up my diet to see if theres anything i should change. im getting a bit naffed off now not losing weight and feel like giving in. I dont want to do that, but i dont want to stick to a diet that doesnt help me lose weight. please help, i must be doing something wrong

Morning 8.30am

EVENING PRIMROSE OIL

OMEGA 3,6,9

MULTI VIT

ZINC

Tsp PEANUT BUTTER

cup of coffee made with 2 sweetners and double cream

Meal 1 10am

25g WHEY SHAKE WITH 150ml SEMI SKIMMED MILK

Meal 2 12 - 2pm

approx 200g chicken or 125g cottage cheese

*1/2pint rowntrees sugar free jelly*

Meal 3 6 - 7pm

200g chicken sometimes with 125g cottage cheese

1/2pint rowntrees sugar free jelly

Meal 4 9-10pm just before bed

25g whey shake with water

obviously, water throughout the day (approx 1 ltr)

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Initial weight loss is due to water loss mate - for every gram of glycogen that you lose you pee out 5 - 7 grams of water (glycogen is hydrophilic). You gained weight due to refilling some of that glycogen after the booze and binge.

Your weight loss now will be from fat loss and will be much slower, and try not to drink too much alcohol at weekends mate lol!

Are you doing cardio too?


----------



## beezo (Jul 2, 2009)

not doin any cardio as such mate as i work from 9 till 7-8 every night. My miss's has just had twins and ive got 2 other children so i cant just go out straight after work as she is sure to go mental (an u dont want to see that)

i am going to some how get some exercise in. I have been doin pushups/ situps in the house and i also go on wii fit. Maybe the answer to exercise is running in the morning before work but im a bugger to get out of bed.


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

where is the protien in your first meal??........and not enough fats in your diet imo,like defdaz said it will be just water weight gained no dramas.


----------



## beezo (Jul 2, 2009)

bbeweel said:


> where is the protien in your first meal??


do u mean in the morning mate when i take all the vitamins an other tabs?? if so, ive never been able to eat n the morning. i know they say that if u eat in the morn, it will kick start your metabolism but if i eat, about 15mins afterwards I feel like i want to vomit.

what do you recommend?? maybe another shake with water??


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

That is an absolutely awful diet! There's barely any fat in it at all and calories look to be below 500. Your body will be in starvation mode and will be burning next to no calories in an attempt to maintain weight.

The fact that you're shocked about gaining 3lbs says to me you haven't done any reading on keto diets, or you'd know this would be water weight. Also the fact that you're barely eating any fat suggests this.

What you need to do is purchase "The Ketogenic Diet" by Lyle Mcdonald, read every page and formulate a diet from that.

FYI at the moment you are not following a ketogenic diet; that is a low calorie glucogenic diet.


----------



## beezo (Jul 2, 2009)

I totally understand mate what ur saying, its just i dont get chance in work to eat more as we only get a dinner hour (or should i say dinner 15mins!!) my boss is an ass hole but beggers cant be choosers when i got made redundant.

as for the actual meals. i get a bit sick of eating the same thing and you can only make eggs so many ways. That eating plan is just the main jist, i do throw half a block(250g) of mozzerella cheese in that a day. i just pick at it throughout the day when i feel like a snack. i try also to throw more eggs in, usally at night but last night i tried to eat 6 boiled eggs and could only manage 3.

eating the same thing day in day day out does not do down with me very well. i try to replace the meats with meats balls (lean mince beef), burgers, bacon ribs etc

alastttair, im totally serious about doin this diet, never been more serious in my life. i just need a little help please mate. if i write up a new plan, taking in the points ive made above, will you give it the ok please mate. im sick of been fat and want this gone so i can start training and eating more heathly


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

beezo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I started GP keto diet last week. It took a couple of days to show ketones in my urine (used ketostix) any, from then on i was losing 1-2lb per day:thumb:.
> 
> ...


Insert 2xTbspoon peanut butter with last meal i forgot to add it

I have tweaked your diet im aware its not perfect ii just did this in two mins but it will give you an idea of what you should be consuming,maybe allistair can give some input.


----------



## beezo (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanx for yer help mate, much appreciated. lets hope alastttair jumps onboard, just hope ive not ****ed him off. im in desperate need of professional advice and he obviously knows his stuff. im still learning!!

forgot to say, the peanut butter i bought had the lowest carbs in, but its still pretty high.

im worried eating all that peanunt buter will send me over the 30g limit.

protein 24.6g, carbs 9.9g, fat 50.8g per 100g


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

one table spoon of peanut butter has about 3g of carbs x 6 = 18g ,but a valid point i did not consider when i hashed it together.Also taking in the cottage cheese should still keep you under 30g carbs a day,about 12g i think in pot of cottage cheese from supermarket,just make sure you do your homework and it will fall into place.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

ive been on keto now almost 5 months, you will platouh with weight loss now and again, i find a massive carb up perhaps 3 weeks after the initial keto diet starts is needed to help boost your metabolism

Try the following supps along with your keto

Sea Kelp

CLA

L-Carnitine

Green Tea

Cardio first thing in a morning with a black coffee helps me 

Drop the peanut butter, unless you get natural peanut butter, as on the shelf peanut butter contains alot of sh1t as i found out, walnuts are the best nuts for the diet as contain most fats and less carbs.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

beezo said:


> I totally understand mate what ur saying, its just i dont get chance in work to eat more as we only get a dinner hour (or should i say dinner 15mins!!) my boss is an ass hole but beggers cant be choosers when i got made redundant.
> 
> as for the actual meals. i get a bit sick of eating the same thing and you can only make eggs so many ways. That eating plan is just the main jist, i do throw half a block(250g) of mozzerella cheese in that a day. i just pick at it throughout the day when i feel like a snack. i try also to throw more eggs in, usally at night but last night i tried to eat 6 boiled eggs and could only manage 3.
> 
> ...


How many hours a day do you work?

The thing about bodybuilding mate is that you have to get used to eating pretty much the same thing every day. When it's keto there just aren't enough options. I can write you out a generic diet, but it will have to be on the assumption that you'll eat it every day. You really should buy a book on the subject though. Failing that, read as many forum threads as you can. This link summarises Lyle's main principles: http://www.bodybuildingdungeon.com/forums/nutrition/2156-cdk-cyclical.html.

If you're working out (which you should be), you'll need to carb up every week. I recommend 24-48 hours, depending on the types and amounts of carbs used (see article).

I'd go with:

Meal 1

5 eggs

Meal 2

150g chicken

30g peanut butter

Meal 3

25g protein powder

2 tbsp olive oil

Meal 4

175g mince (cooked weight, after rinsing)

25g cheddar cheese

Meal 5

25g protein powder

2 tbsp olive oil

Meal 6

5 eggs

I've followed something similar with tremendous results. Cardio was for 45 mins, 5-6 days a week with one huuuge carb every Saturday. If the commitment and application's there you'll see results. If you genuinely find it hard to stick to the diet, just remember you have a whole day to consume the things you're craving every week.


----------



## beezo (Jul 2, 2009)

thanx guys for your help with this.

im goin to stick to your diet alastttair bit by bit and try get some cardio in and i will let u know in a weeks time how ive got on.


----------



## Rono26 (Aug 21, 2007)

Skimmed milk and cottage cheese contain too many carbs for a keto diet.

AlasTTTairs diet is a much better one, your original one was very poor.

There are many good keto diets on here.


----------



## Rono26 (Aug 21, 2007)

Also be proggresive with your cardio.

Start on something along the lines of 4 x 30mins pre breakfast.

Then bring in some PWO cardio for 20-30mins.

Gradually increase the times as progress slows, and then the ammount of times per week.

Ive made the mistake myself of going hard out at the start... this will only hamper your progress in the long run...

Also start off with enough Kcals... then you could drop them slightly to aid progress aswell... everything should be done progressively for best results.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

im getting really fukced off with keto diet to be honest, lol you need some seriously will power to keep it up.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> im getting really fukced off with keto diet to be honest, lol you need some seriously will power to keep it up.


LOL it's the only diet where you can get away with eating 1400g carbs in a day every week. I'm running the anabolic diet atm. I feel much better on high fat tbh, but even though I get to eat bacon and eggs, cheeseburgers without buns etc, I'm still counting down to that carb up day lol. Haribos make me erect.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm doing a CKD at the moment too. 4 weeks in and 14 lbs down. I have a huge carb up on a sunday all day and its what keeps me going during the week, I find the weeks are flying by and before I know it its sunday again. I have to say though i love my protein shakes with peanut butter.

IMO opinion for people like me who love a big pigout or binge then its the perfect diet, I've no problem stickin to the diet all week cos i know I can eat anything i want on a sunday.


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

36-26 said:


> I'm doing a CKD at the moment too. 4 weeks in and 14 lbs down. I have a huge carb up on a sunday all day and its what keeps me going during the week, I find the weeks are flying by and before I know it its sunday again. I have to say though i love my protein shakes with peanut butter.
> 
> IMO opinion for people like me who love a big pigout or binge then its the perfect diet, I've no problem stickin to the diet all week cos i know I can eat anything i want on a sunday.


im the exact same as u, 4 weeks in . i started a 100kg and dwn to 93.7kg , im finding it handy enough ,strenght is still up . i have only lost strenght on the shoulder exercies for some reason , other than that everything is fine. im goin on holidays in 3 weeks, i am hoping to get dwn to 90kg by then


----------



## Dipster (Jul 21, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> im getting really fukced off with keto diet to be honest, lol you need some seriously will power to keep it up.


Its a hard diet to follow but if you can maintain your will power its guaranteed to work with amazing results.

The first few days is the hardest but once your get over that and your body becomes less dependant on carbs, energy levels are restored from fat reserves and the level of bodyfat decreases very quickly. Keep it up !


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Dipster said:


> Its a hard diet to follow but if you can maintain your will power its guaranteed to work with amazing results.
> 
> The first few days is the hardest but once your get over that and your body becomes less dependant on carbs, energy levels are restored from fat reserves and the level of bodyfat decreases very quickly. Keep it up !


ive been on it for 4 and a half months strict no carb ups.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> ive been on it for 4 and a half months strict no carb ups.


I know you probably want to see results fast but IMO a carb up once a week would do no harm at all, in fact it would help and keep you motivated. Go on eat some carbs you know you want to... :thumb:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> How many hours a day do you work?
> 
> The thing about bodybuilding mate is that you have to get used to eating pretty much the same thing every day. When it's keto there just aren't enough options. I can write you out a generic diet, but it will have to be on the assumption that you'll eat it every day. You really should buy a book on the subject though. Failing that, read as many forum threads as you can. This link summarises Lyle's main principles: http://www.bodybuildingdungeon.com/forums/nutrition/2156-cdk-cyclical.html.
> 
> ...


And where's the veg??

I am on a keto diet and I eat plenty fibrous veggies also (spinach, brocolli, onions, lettuce, peppers cucumber, occasionally a little tomato etc) have lost 13 kg in 15 weeks.....and have remained in ketosis for all of that time.

Protein around 260-280 grms,

Fats around 125-150grms form various sources, peanut butter, nut butters, good oils.


----------



## Dipster (Jul 21, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> ive been on it for 4 and a half months strict no carb ups.





36-26 said:


> I know you probably want to see results fast but IMO a carb up once a week would do no harm at all, in fact it would help and keep you motivated. Go on eat some carbs you know you want to... :thumb:


Completely agree with 36-26, I always had one day per week (saturday) where I would increase my calorie intake with some extra slow digesting carbs, will make no difference whatsoever, if your still concerned just do some high intensity exercise later on, a quick 30min run will burn it off easily enough.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

i followed the dp keto diet mate with great results,i will find you the link


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Lou said:


> And where's the veg??
> 
> I am on a keto diet and I eat plenty fibrous veggies also (spinach, brocolli, onions, lettuce, peppers cucumber, occasionally a little tomato etc) have lost 13 kg in 15 weeks.....and have remained in ketosis for all of that time.
> 
> ...


Yeah fibrous veg is fine in small amounts. I'm just not a big veg eater, regardless of protocol.


----------

